
The future of work looks like staying out of the office - rbc
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2020/02/employers-should-expand-not-cut-telework-into-the-future/
======
solotronics
Well looks like I'm already living in the future. It's a comfy future with
much time spent in my undies.

In all seriousness I have been apprehensive about the current pandemic and
have been working from home mostly the last month. There are lots of co-
workers coming and going to HK, Taiwan, Macau, and other Asiatic locales.

